# Stock Swype And HTC_IME.APK Templates



## roscoenr

I have made templates for the stock Evo 3D Swype and the HTC_IME.apk keyboards, to help with theming.

Swype
HTC_IME


----------



## absolutzero1906

Work great too. Thanks

http://bit.ly/oWgdNN


----------



## roscoenr

absolutzero1906 said:


> Work great too. Thanks
> 
> http://bit.ly/oWgdNN


Thank you those are nice

Swyped from my Orange Peeled Synergist EVO


----------

